# Puddles in the Rain



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sunday wasn't a classic example of great fishing conditions, but it was my only chance to get out, so I took a little drive and did some exploring in an area I enjoy.










At first, the sky was overcast, but it wasn't raining. Within 20 minutes of leaving my truck, it was pouring and I was soaked. It rained pretty hard for awhile, but calmed to a steady shower and stayed that way most of the day.

Already wet, I saw no reason to stop fishing.

Exploring was the main purpose of my trip, but visiting a couple of familiar spots was also on the menu. The usual haunts provided a few small brookies and a cutthroat, all of which were pretty colorful.





































Needing a break, I went back to the truck for a bite to eat and a change of clothes before setting off for some exploration. My original plan wasn't looking too great with the weather, so I went from memory and lots of map-gazing to find a couple of small ponds.

The first was a pond I checked on about 4 years ago. Though it was very shallow and I never caught anything from it, I recalled seeing a ripple on the water and it has eaten at me ever since.

Upon my return, I realized that it really was too shallow and that any ripples I saw must have been from a muskrat or small beaver. Nice looking place though.










Next on the agenda was to try and find a really small spot in thick timber. It actually took a long time to find without my GPS or knowledge of any trails to it. As is usually the case when I leave my GPS at home, I ended up hiking way too far back and way too high.

Eventually, I realized where I'd gone wrong and found my way to a rock slide that I knew I could follow down to the lake.



















What a sight! Even better, as I was making my way down to the water, the surface parted for a rising brookie.










As small as it was, it was still pretty deep. There was no inflow or outflow above ground and the water was very cold.

The fishing was actually pretty difficult and I was only able to bring in one mid sized brookie. It was just good to catch something there at all, let alone taking in the beauty of such a place.










The rain even let up for a short while. It was still getting late though and I needed to get out of there. Naturally, I found a good trail from the lake all the way back to my truck which I'll be glad to use next time.










Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

very nice pics. the first one (mushrooms) is of shaggy mane or lawyers wig. a self digesting shroom that is edible if you get it prior to the black spores dripping all over... that emerald green water is cool... well done.


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

Great report! Always fun exploring new places. Water seems higher at your first stop then when I was there a month ago. I'm hoping to make it back there the second week in Oct.


----------

